# Tools & supplies to get started building rods?



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Another rookie question. What are some of the things that a person needs to get started? Like tools that are a must and also what supplies does one need? I have a pretty good idea about most of them from watching lots of video on You Tube but any hints will be appreciated. I figure my first rod attempt will be a kit, take the parts buying out of it and use a kit then go from there.
TIA

Joe


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll get the ball rolling:

China marker
Masking tape
Razor blades
Thread finish
Rod Bond Epoxy
Calipers
Burnishing tool
Alcohol burner
Solvent (such as denatured alcohol and/or acetone)
Brushes or pallet knives
Thread
File for filing down guide feet


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

Is the alky burner better than a heat gun? Since I have one I thought I'd ask.

Thanks for the reply and any other info will be appreciated.

Joe


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

fbiprez said:


> Is the alky burner better than a heat gun? Since I have one I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Thanks for the reply and any other info will be appreciated.
> 
> Joe


Different purposes. You may need booth. The alcohol burner is for removing bubble from your epoxy. Heat guns do work, but a burner allows for more control. If you want to use shrink wrap grips, you'll want the heat gun for application.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

skunk king said:


> Different purposes. You may need booth. The alcohol burner is for removing bubble from your epoxy. Heat guns do work, but a burner allows for more control. If you want to use shrink wrap grips, you'll want the heat gun for application.


Exactly. When I am finishing the threads I pour the epoxy onto a sheet of aluminum foil. You will find that the epoxy can start to harden slightly if you work with it long enough. When that happens you can hold the foil over the burner to loosen up the epoxy if necessary.


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

As I get closer to getting started in this addiction, oops hobby, I have more questions.

1. Best type of brush for epoxy
2. Best type of brush for coating
3. Is a stainless spatula type tool or plastic burnisher better
4. Threads, I figured size D to start out with ?

That's it for this round. I have my wrapper and a rod kit on order so now I may need to think about the tools and supplies I need. Sure I should have done that first but.... 

Thank you
Joe


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

fbiprez said:


> As I get closer to getting started in this addiction, oops hobby, I have more questions.
> 
> 1. Best type of brush for epoxy
> 2. Best type of brush for coating
> ...


Well I'm very much still a beginner and I'm curious to hear opinions on these questions. Here are my thoughts for what it's worth...

1. I'm on my second build and am in the final steps of finishing the guide wraps. On my first build I used an ox hair brush to apply the epoxy. It worked well the first time I used it but I found it difficult to get all of the epoxy out of the brush after the first use which starts to stiffen the bristles. It went downhill from there and the brush was creating an unacceptable amount of bubbles and became difficult to work with. I was using denatured alcohol to clean the brush but I have heard on this forum that acetone does a much better job of cleaning brushes. Instead of trying that, I decided to use pallet knives this time around and I don't think I'll go back to using the brush for finishing guides.

2. I assume you mean coating the blank with some sort of finish. If so I can't help there... never tried it.

3. Depends on what you are using the tool for. I use a plastic burnishing tool strictly for "packing" threads while wrapping guides. For that function, metal probably isn't good because it could scratch the blank. For finishing guides I have been using a plastic pallet knife that came in a set I found at a hobby shop. Although I like using the knife I'll definitely be looking for a more specialized tool or set of tools next time around.

4. I've been using D size thread and it might be thicker than it needs to be for the medium surf rods. I'm thinking C size, or smaller, might be better. I'm looking forward to hearing other thoughts on this subject.
:fishing:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fbiprez said:


> As I get closer to getting started in this addiction, oops hobby, I have more questions.
> 
> 1. Best type of brush for epoxy
> 2. Best type of brush for coating
> ...


I use the regular Flex-Coat brushes to apply finish. Maybe I'm behind the times, but I still use Flex-Coat Lite, which has given me good, but more importantly, predictable and consistent results. For gluing stuff down (reel seats, grips, butt caps), I use Rod Bond, which is thick like peanut butter, so I use a plastic knife for that. 

The stainless steel spatula is used by some people to apply rod finish, while the burnisher is used to burnish the threads (which is to pack the threads so that there are no gaps). These are two totally different tools; I use neither since I apply rod finish with a brush and I burnish with my thumb nail. 

D thread is easy to wrap with, but makes the guides look like they were wrapped with rope. I started with A and took my time. As long as the tension is right and the wrapping speed/angle is ok, the A thread works just fine. Incidentally, although A thread is thinner and thus, lower strength compared to C or D, you get more wraps per inch, which makes up for it. 

Don't confuse rod building epoxy _glue _with rod finish epoxy. Although both are epoxy resins, they are vastly different. The epoxy glue is used for adhesion while the finish is used to cover and protect. Avoid using one in place of the other. Also, I'd avoid coating the entire blank. The finish does nothing to strengthen the blank and will actually damper the action (ie make it less crisp). The factory finish is heat cured onto the blank and works just fine.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

fbiprez said:


> 1. Best type of brush for epoxy


I use a Popsicle stick for mixing and applying epoxy. I mix my finish with them too.



fbiprez said:


> 2. Best type of brush for coating


I use a spatula. Brushes are artifact from another type of finish used in rod building. Spatulas are a million times easier, cleaner, and faster. I got a kit from mudhole that has 4 different kinds. One of them makes for an excellent burnishing tool. 

And I picked up a trick using it that I'm about to share in another post. I heated mine with the heat gun to remove bubbles. Worked great for getting bubbles close to the bottom of the finish.



fbiprez said:


> 3. Is a stainless spatula type tool or plastic burnisher better


I have no preference. But I use a metal spatula as stated above.



fbiprez said:


> 4. Threads, I figured size D to start out with ?


A for under wraps, D for over wraps works for me. The size makes aligning the over wrap easier.


----------

